# I found this posting on craigslist what is that?



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

What is on the goats? I have never seen such a thing.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

It looks like a lead or rope. And it looks like they sre getting their legs wrapped up. Tammy


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

I found another picture. I will never buy a goat from craigslist.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

There are some good goats you can get on craigs list. I place goats on craigs list. I think alot of DGI members do. Tammy


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I live in Arkansas and this is the kind of things we can buy around here. :sigh


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I wonder if they just had them tied up that way so the goats would all stay put for a picture?


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

No they have like four different pictures of other goats too all of them are on leashes of some kind. It really made me sad.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Kathleen......loks to me like some kind of thether(sp?) rope, but you can clearly see they are getting tangled. One good spook and those poor goats will be a knoted mess! 

Obviously the sellers aren't thinking about what that looks like and what kind of reflection that has on them as sellers/owners.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I have bought some good goats off of craigslist. In fact my Nubian came from craigslist :biggrin 

I have also sold some goats on there as well. But then i always just take a zillion pics until i get a good one or a decent enough one to put on there. i don't tie them up because it is too easy for them to hurt themselves.


Karla


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have put goats on there before too. But usually what you see are either boers, or "goats". Ooo, that tells me so much. It's a goat for sale.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So far all the ones I have seen around here have specified Meat or Dairy. Most give ADGA or ABGA references. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Am sure they just did that for pictures no one in their right mind would keep goats on a tether like this forever


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to Craigs List, I have just sold four truly awesome healthy goats. Don't give up on Craigs List because some posters are less than educated about goats. When you live remotely, Craigs List gives me the option of reaching a larger audience with my ads.

My customers send me thank you notes and comment about the outstanding condition of my animals.

Sold!


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Sold via Craig's List. Parker with his new buddy Stella:


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have bought good animals from craigslist and sold several of my goats there too. Like anything else, you can get good or you can get bad.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I am giving the people the benefit of the doubt and assuming they tied groups of them together for pics. Not what I would have done...but...best noy to judge too quickly 

I have sold some nice stock via Craigslist and would do so again...don't let one seemingly bad experience deter you...those who sell or buy from Craigslist are not uncaring people as a general rule


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

I want to post the listing because I want you to see that this doesn't look like it was for pictures. http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/grd/1290135135.html
I hope you are right and it is just to get pictures. I know that I will be careful when I buy from craigslist from this point.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I can't say for sure, but......most of those leashes they are using are the ones you get at the Dollar store for a buck. The snaps and handle loop are very flimsy and break easily. I have a bunch of them I use to hold water buckets and buckets that hold salt, kelp, baking soda and loose minerals. I use them because they are cheap and if a goat ever got his/her head stuck, they break very easily. (the leashes and/or snaps, not the goats!)

When I need to get a picture of my horses, goats or dogs, I tie them up like that. I am alone here and don't have anyone who can help hold or pose the animals. Sometimes, especially with young kids, it's hard to get good pictures when they are at liberty in the pasture. At least if they are tied, you can follow them thru the lens and snap when they are striking a decent usable pose.

Just out of curiosity, why would seeing goats tied up make you be more careful when you buy from craigslist? Staking out goats used to be popular and I know a lot of people who still do it. The people I know personally who stake their goats provide great care to their goats and the goats are healthy and happy. They tie them out when they are outside working in the area, so they are close by if there are any problems. Usually it's to browse in a weedy area they want cleared.I don't tie mine, but some folks still do.

I have my old Animal Science book from school. The edition I have is late 1960's. In it they show a ranch out west (Texas I believe) that was raising Angora goats. The common practice was to make little triangular huts for each doe/kid pair out in a huge pasture. The kids were staked by their back leg, of all things, and the does were left to graze. The does would leave the kids, graze for a while, then go back off and on and feed the kids through out the day. In one of these pictures, there were literally hundreds of huts with kids staked out in front.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

kattmc3 said:


> I want to post the listing because I want you to see that this doesn't look like it was for pictures. http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/grd/1290135135.html
> I hope you are right and it is just to get pictures. I know that I will be careful when I buy from craigslist from this point.


I have seen the pics..again, just like with anything...there is the good and the bad...The tying makes me less leery than the probability they do not CAE test , nor is anything else mentioned about how clean (disease free) the herd is ...there are a lack of statements like "current on wormings, shots, etc... or "on coccidia prevention"...). Those things (or lack thereof) would make me shy away from this particular posting...not that some goats happen to be tied up. Worst case scenario is they do tie them like that and it will take one tragic accident to change their ways. Best case is they had no-one to help them and the kids are not friendly and they *had* to tie them to get pics...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use drag ropes just like this. in fact mine is exactly the same rope, found at all feed stores as the blue one in the photo. With this really nice snap on the end it hooks right to my does D ring on their collar. I had them on 3 of my FF this year, as I stepped into their pen, they are expected to come to the door, go through the door and jump up on the milkstand...well Bordello decided to be a butt, and started this chasing game with me. So I put a drag rope on her, cause I ain't chasing goats, this way as I stepped into the stall, if she ran I could step on the rope and stop her, a nice big knott in the end makes sure that it doesn't just slip out from under your feet....but not before she taught Lipton how much fun this would be to play also. Lipton learned her lesson after only about a week on the rope, Bordello, wore it until about a month ago, and likely will need lessons as she freshens next year....her dam was exactly the same flighty stupid way she is and stupid me has kept Bunny, Bordello's daughter out of Nic 

We used them on colts, so you can catch them on pasture, when I was young.

The blue rope, I have like 4 of them, is also my buck breeding rope, don't show GE this rope, he will know exactly what it's for! Vicki


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I saw a listing in a local sale paper here today that said (sic) "Seenning buckling for sale" Now, just what the heck is that?? DO they mean SAANNEN buckling? I wanted to call just to mess with them, but figured I'd let it alone.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Saanen  Vicki


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a problem with people who tie out their goats it was just sad because this one they looked like they were going to tangle on each other. I agree I need to look for things like current on worming and CAE tested. Well if anyone has any Nigerians in Arkansas let me know. They are the hardest thing to find. Vicki who is GE?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My senior buck, Lynnhaven Great Expectations. Vicki


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw that ad on craigs list too, and it had me wondering!!! I don't know if they were tied like that for just the picture, or so they could catch them easliy, but it sure just kinda through me off, and I didn't like it at all! I could just imagin what trouble thost two could get into tied together like that!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I never thought about using drag ropes on goats, though I have used them on spooky antisocial new horses in the pasture and on new rescue dogs and puppies when I am house breaking them. Great idea, I'll have to try it when I get a stubborn goat!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

For some reason, a lot of people make their ads short, sweet and not always to the point. Even if they mention wormings, vaccinations, CAE and such, I always want to know exactly what they used and how they gave it and what lab and when. Some people just write that down to make the sale from copying other ads, it doesn't mean they actually gave or tested for it. By asking type and how, you can sometimes tell if they are being honest.

I answered one ad a few years back when I was looking for an Alpine buck. They had mentioned wormings utd and the kid had had it's CD&T. When I asked what wormer they used, they said it was right in the ad. I looked at the ad again and it said nothing about wormers. When I said that to them, they said in a very disgusted voice "it's right there...CD&T! Ok....no sale! :nooo If they lie about that, what else about their goats are not true??


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

dragonlair said:


> , I always want to know exactly what they used and how they gave it and what lab and when.


Very true...and I wasn't saying that BAM!...goat sold to me because they *do* mention those things! I have simply found in my searches for goats on CL,that odds are good that they do not do those things if not mentioned. Of course there are always exceptions!
Your experience Sully is a sad one, but a great illustration on shifty/sneaky ways!


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

I called about an ad in craigs list. The people had around 200 goats, and planned on expanding to around 300 or more. They had an add for two and three year old Alpines. I suppose they probably were breeding up their quality cause they were selling alot (can't remember though). When I asked about CAE the gals said something on the line of whats that? Oh. Thats the arthritis disease. We don't see any big knees on any of our goats. When I asked if they test for it she said yes but later found that it was a brucellas (sp) test. No sale.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to snap my two b'tches together for vet visits. Normally they would always fight but when I snapped them together in close proximity they wouldn't even look at each other Leashes and such are good tools if used correctly.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Kathleen, I know of two people that have them here in N Ark. Let me know if you want contact info and I'll get it.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my favorite goats (my mini mancha) came from craigslist, she was a $50 in milk doe! I went to look, she was in a 12X12 area with 6 kids that weren't hers nursing off her. The lady bought her because she thought it would be cheaper to milk and bottle feed, but decided to sell because she looked into milking and realized you can mess them up if you don't know what your doing! I felt bad for her, she spent her time running or being mauled by babies, so I had to bring her home. After asking for contact info of where she got her and then where that person got her found out she was a mini mancha from Barb and Lenny Findley and was able to get her registered. Would I buy like that again, since finding DGI? NO!, but she has turned out alright...of the 10 goats I have now....2 are from a DGI member, 1 from neighbor, 2 born here, and 5 from CL! Although the other 4 from CL were questioned about anything and everything! They were bought post DGI.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

catdance62 said:


> I saw a listing in a local sale paper here today that said (sic) "Seenning buckling for sale" Now, just what the heck is that?? DO they mean SAANNEN buckling? I wanted to call just to mess with them, but figured I'd let it alone.


hahaha...it might not be the seller's fault...I once placed an ad...it came out full of errors. I had to correct it TWICE. The silliest mistake I actually repeated AND spelled out as I recited the ad- dis-budded and it came out published disc-butted! Not the funniest then, as I thought it would scare off customers, but I sure laugh now!


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

[/quote]The silliest mistake I actually repeated AND spelled out as I recited the ad- dis-budded and it came out published disc-butted! [/quote]

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry I really don't know what a disc-butted goat is but I don't think I would want one. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## ButterflyMorn2001 (Oct 18, 2008)

"Disc-Butted" .. Butted in the backside. LOL 
On the tied kids, it looked to me like it was for controlling them for pics. One thing that you could see though, they weren't fighting the tethers. Might mean that they'd actually been handled some prior to the picture taking. 
One thing that you can also think about ... how many of us use a ringside tie-out chain/rope? Just think, there are like 6-10 or more snaps on each tie-out. We chain them up at ringside to keep from having to run back and forth to the pens. If they got spooked and broke the chain, it could be a real mess what with the large number of udders/legs/bodies as well as the tie-out itself. Ours are usually well-behaved though as they've been handled for most of thier lives.
I still have a hard time taking a good picture by myself. I either have to draft one of my children to hold, tie them up to something, or take a "candid" shot in the pasture. I can see where these folks might have wanted to keep all the kids together for the pics. Maybe the actual living quarters weren't all that great, they didn't want you to see the parents, or something similar and they wanted them out in the mowed grass. I'd not fault them too harshly just for the pics. 
I too, have sold several of my goats via Craigslist. I get a better price this way than through the local salebarn where they're commonly mistreated. I don't have the expense of running an ad in the newspapers either. They're calmly munching thier cud when the new owners come to pick them up. Most of my sales come from folks that're over 40 miles away. The locals are only interested in cheap goats that they can turn out into a pasture and hope that they live. $50 for a registered, broke to the milkstand, current on vacs, blood tested doe... I just can't go that way. They go onto Craigslist or LocalSalesNetwork.com, with all the info. Extra "meat" type bucklings, they are sold pretty much "as-is" but I do let the buyers know that they've come from a clean/tested herd just in case they might want to keep one for breeding later on. Some do, most don't. Very few of my bucklings leave here with registration apps. Maybe 2 in a year, all the others are sold without.
Michell


----------

